# Pt22



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I always thought that Taurus did like they always do and copy another design. I was on their website and noticed the only PT22 they make is DAO. Has this always been true, I thought they came in DA/SA. I was looking for a cheaper alternative for the Beretta Bobcat.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No - Beretta makes a DA/SA little 22.

I bought a PT22 when they first came out in the 1990s. Had to send it back after the 1st range trip - but worked 100% after that for years.

I sold it to my mom, but then she got a Bersa 380, and I helped her sell it.

It's not really a good gun. The trigger is so heavy that you can't aim it well - it's not a good target gun. And because of the caliber - it doesn't make a good defensive gun. 

32 is the minimum for defense, and that is pushing it (I do have a Keltec 32)


----------

